# How long to plow this HOA



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I was requested to bid this HOA property, which includes plowing every 2".
Customer wants the area in front of garages which are adjacent to the roads backdragged. and a good portion of the snow placed into ponds which are the two large areas in the center of the drives. The total plowable area is about 1.4 acres.
I am just curious how long you guys think it would take on a 2-3" accumulation.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, I was guessing in the 2 to 2.5 hr range for 2-3" of snow, with one truck, two trucks could cut that in half, does this sound right?
I am used to bidding commerical lots or just residential driveways, not a whole small HOA, just looking for input.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You better add to that time. Since you have to push it to only 2 spots its going to take a little longer. What type of plows are you using ? Are you using a skid?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

just using trucks on this site, a skid only if snow needs to be relocated. 

I drove the site with the president and he wants the area around the ponds pushed into the ponds. The smaller lots by the garages can be pushed out to the grass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hairygary;825078 said:


> Ok, I was guessing in the 2 to 2.5 hr range for 2-3" of snow, with one truck, two trucks could cut that in half, does this sound right?
> I am used to bidding commerical lots or just residential driveways, not a whole small HOA, just looking for input.


Ummm, 2 trucks would still equal the same amount of time.

The only way to cut it in half would be to increase your efficiency.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;825280 said:


> Ummm, 2 trucks would still equal the same amount of time.
> 
> The only way to cut it in half would be to increase your efficiency.


There is now way two trucks would equal the same abount of time as one truck in this job or most plow jobs. Two trucks may not cut the time in half exactly, but it would be close.

I was just trying to get an estimate of time for 1 truck and then I can base it off that.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

hairygary;825356 said:


> There is now way two trucks would equal the same abount of time as one truck in this job or most plow jobs. Two trucks may not cut the time in half exactly, but it would be close.
> 
> I was just trying to get an estimate of time for 1 truck and then I can base it off that.


One truck taking one hour or two trucks taking 1/2 hour is still one truck hour to be billed.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Mick;825366 said:


> One truck taking one hour or two trucks taking 1/2 hour is still one truck hour to be billed.


Mick, I totally agree with you, I am just trying to figure out how much this property will take with one truck in the 2-3" range. I am not talking about billing, I am just trying to get routes put together, and this property is a little more unique than my other commercials, and I am trying to figure out how much time will be spent on the property.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;825280 said:


> Ummm, 2 trucks would still equal the same amount of time.
> 
> The only way to cut it in half would be to increase your efficiency.


Mark, I think we were talking about two different things, as you were talking about billing, and I was talking about the amount of time spent on the property.

I was just trying to get a baseline of the amount of time for one truck to take care of this property, as I was estimateing about 2-2.5 hrs. I understand what you are saying in that two trucks using my figures would be 1--1.25 hrs, but is the same amount billed. Do you think my figure of 2-2.5 for one truck is accurate for 2-3" snowfall.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you had a way to get a skid with a box or a Blizzard in there it would rule. Maybe a pickup too. Goint to spend a lot of time backing carefully into those corners.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I dont see one truck being able to do anything else besides this


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I think your under estimating the amount of time for maneuvering the trucks. 

1) Saying they want the drives back dragged ... does that mean they are responsible for the last 1 or 2 foot of snow near the garage door? If not, get two guys with snow blowers to get their before the trucks.
2) Pushing snow into a pond seems nice. However, if there is salt or even oil you can get into huge trouble if the water turns polluted. 
3) I would consider utilizing away from the pond first to minimize what goes into the water shed.

2 trucks 1.15 1.5 hr each. Keep in mind parked cars, kids, buildings and push distances with trail off.
2 snow blowers 2 hrs for the garage doors.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

scottL;825460 said:


> 2) Pushing snow into a pond seems nice. However, if there is salt or even oil you can get into huge trouble if the water turns polluted. .


What's the difference between pushing the snow in the pond vs up to the pond? As for pushing it to the sides, I expect the whole property is ultimately in the same watershed.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

What does a "good portion of the snow" mean? 

25%?
50%??
75%???
90%????

A good portion mean different things to different people.......do you know what the expectation is?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

scottL;825460 said:


> I think your under estimating the amount of time for maneuvering the trucks.
> 
> 1) Saying they want the drives back dragged ... does that mean they are responsible for the last 1 or 2 foot of snow near the garage door? If not, get two guys with snow blowers to get their before the trucks.
> 2) Pushing snow into a pond seems nice. However, if there is salt or even oil you can get into huge trouble if the water turns polluted.
> ...


1. I am not responsible for the last foot or two of snow next to garage, as we discussed this and to keep costs down, they did not want a shoveler/snowblower. They understand that there may be up to a 3 foot distance where the plow will backdrag from.

2. Not really an issue, as they dont want the property salted, and the way the road is angled, water already flows into these retention pond.

3. The snow pushed into the ponds is the from the area directly around the ponds as there isnt much other area to put it without blocking walks. The side lots, where the garages do not face the ponds, snow can be pushed into the ends. So about 50% is pushed into the ponds.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

hairygary;825530 said:


> 1. I am not responsible for the last foot or two of snow next to garage, as we discussed this and to keep costs down, they did not want a shoveler/snowblower. They understand that there may be up to a 3 foot distance where the plow will backdrag from.
> 
> 2. Not really an issue, as they dont want the property salted, and the way the road is angled, water already flows into these retention pond.
> 
> 3. The snow pushed into the ponds is the from the area directly around the ponds as there isnt much other area to put it without blocking walks. The side lots, where the garages do not face the ponds, snow can be pushed into the ends. So about 50% is pushed into the ponds.


Sooooo, is this more a retention pond area and NOT a min-lake/pond? That would make a different in what I would be concerned with.

( To another poster when I refereed to a little pushed up next to I meant a very little which is trail off. Technically they say 1 Tablespoon of Salt with Chloride can poison 5 gallons of fresh water not to mention if your area has water policies/police  )


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

hairygary;825405 said:


> Mick, I totally agree with you, I am just trying to figure out how much this property will take with one truck in the 2-3" range. I am not talking about billing, I am just trying to get routes put together, and this property is a little more unique than my other commercials, and I am trying to figure out how much time will be spent on the property.


Might be to you, but doesn't look very unique. Unless this plowing thing is new to you, you really shouldn't be struggling with this.

The advice I will give you is determine your response plans using a real snow depth......not the easiest depth you will plow.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

hairygary;825530 said:


> 2. Not really an issue, as they dont want the property salted, and the way the road is angled, water already flows into these retention pond.


How do you plan on making any money on this job?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

TCLA;825563 said:


> How do you plan on making any money on this job?


I priced the plowing so that I am making money. Of course salt would be nice, it appears their HOA association does not have the money for it.



TCLA;825555 said:


> Might be to you, but doesn't look very unique. Unless this plowing thing is new to you, you really shouldn't be struggling with this.
> 
> The advice I will give you is determine your response plans using a real snow depth......not the easiest depth you will plow.


I am not new to plowing, however most of my commercial lots are pretty much rectangular, some with an island or two and just residential driveways. I just wanted to make sure my time frame I had estimated was accurate.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

hairygary;825604 said:


> I just wanted to make sure my time frame I had estimated was accurate.





TCLA;825555 said:


> The advice I will give you is determine your response plans using a real snow depth......not the easiest depth you will plow.


..................:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;825521 said:


> What does a "good portion of the snow" mean?
> 
> 25%?
> 50%??
> ...


Good grief, why would anyone be so technical.

It's between 1% and 99%. What's the problem?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;826148 said:


> Good grief, why would anyone be so technical.
> 
> It's between 1% and 99%. What's the problem?


As a high C with a lot of D tendencies, I NEED TO KNOW!!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;826148 said:


> Good grief, why would anyone be so technical.
> 
> It's between 1% and 99%. What's the problem?


Nice logo gif for you Mark...... I'm thinking your not only on the plowsite troll list but, on the new shadow gov's A list too :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottL;826166 said:


> Nice logo gif for you Mark...... I'm thinking your not only on the plowsite troll list but, on the new shadow gov's A list too :salute:


 

I thought I'd get more comments, but you and T-Man are the only ones so far.

As for being on a watch list, oh yeah. I am bitter about our gov't and I do cling to my guns and religion.

I also believe we should be legalize the Constitution.

So yeah, I might not be at the top, but I'm not far from it. Sorta like I'm close to the top of MJD's and Charles' list. :laughing:


----------

